# Vittoria open pave tyres swap



## nellsbellzz (8 Aug 2018)

hi I have a set of nearly new Vittoria Iopen pave tyres 700 x 25 looking to swap for Gatorskin or Michelin pro endurance 700 x 25 / 28
Cheers neil


----------



## Kernow_T (8 Aug 2018)

320 TPI - gorgeous tyres; someone's gonna get a swap well in their favour


----------



## nellsbellzz (10 Oct 2018)

Still available any one


----------

